# What's Your Day Job?



## Jill (Feb 14, 2011)

We've done this thread before, but I think it's been awhile, it's always fun and we have new members who may want to chime in.

*What's your day job?*

* *

I am a financial adviser, money manager and registered investment adviser. I've been in this line of work since 1995, and prior to that was a mortgage loan officer. Previously, I held a stock broker's license and a registered principal's license but decided last year to give up a broker / dealer relationship and keep my professional focus on money management and fixed / guaranteed annuities. It was a good move for quite a few reasons




I'm the president of our firm, O'Roark Asset Management, that employees myself, my father and our administrative staff. I love what I do! Lots of public speaking and working one on one with clients. I cannot think of anything I'd rather do for a living.

*What about you all? What's your day job?*


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 14, 2011)

I work at a horse barn that does EAP(equine assisted psychotherapy).I also clean a few houses and do a little animal sitting. I love my jobs and the people I work for



.


----------



## BBH (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been a travel consultant for 40 years this June.......started in Cleveland, military took me to Guam and Southern Maryland (miss those crab cakes), and have been in Dallas area since 1982. Business has changed alot over the years but has been good to me and have been very fortunate since becoming self employed in 1997. Alot of ups and downs but still going....there are still a few of us old dinosaurs left.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 14, 2011)

I work in Document Management at a major mortgage company in Fort Worth. I scan in all sorts of documents and also process emailed/faxed in documents.


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 14, 2011)

I currently am a full time student in college hoping to go to vet school one day, but I also work part time at an animal shelter.


----------



## anoki (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a Saddler (English saddles and strap goods). I apprenticed for 3 years with a Saddler from Britain.

I also have worked at a horse barn for the past....15 years. The owners sold the farm and moved last April



but I am still running the barn.....it's just not the same though





I board dogs, groom dogs and do some local house sitting as well.

~kathryn


----------



## Relic (Feb 14, 2011)

Full time mini pooper scooper of 27 years..never got my dream job of being a pampered princess sleeping till noon watching soaps and eating bonbons all day..so settled for my current day job which turned out even better..my income is from rental properties though..


----------



## jayne (Feb 14, 2011)

I am a high school English teacher, but in a non-traditional way. Two years ago I started teaching for an on-line high school and I really like it. The kids are generally great, and you've got to love a job you can do in your pj's! I teach American Literature to about 125 juniors and seniors. I often wonder if we'll see more and different ways that a high school education is being provided to students. This is no diploma mill either. This curriculum is just as rigorous, and probably even more so, than anything I taught in my 15 years in a brick and mortar school.

Jayne


----------



## Horse Feathers (Feb 14, 2011)

IBEW LU 479








 I am a proud UNION Electrian 





I current am working on a refinery expansion.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2011)

I am currently retired, last position was Dog Groomer for 20 years, before that, Vet assistant, animal tech at a research lab for NIH. Now I work on the farm. Seven days a week 365 days a year. A senior citizen but still trying to han g in there.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive been a dog groomer for the last 20 years, its really the only thing Ive ever done. I own my own dog spa and keeping it running is a full time job into its self.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Feb 14, 2011)

I have done many things over the years but have been a hairstylist for 19 years, currently working as a barber. I was in retail management for a while and have had many part time jobs at horse farms. Last summer I had a part time job at a Standardbred farm and it was one of the best summers I have had in a long time. I fell in love with Standardbreds and driving. I think this is what I will miss the most when I move to Florida this summer.


----------



## djskid (Feb 14, 2011)

I work for two different Community Livings supporting adults with developmental disabilities to live in their own home.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 14, 2011)

Currently disabled. I am looking for work that I can do while taking the meds that I have to take.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 14, 2011)

wow, great thread! Very interesting jobs folks have!

I'm the Executive Assistant (EA) to the 3 owners (President, CEO and Vice President) of a 550 plus employee Defense Contracting company. we have offices all over the country and overseas. We support all branches of the military as well as Government Agencies. Everything we do is government contract.

While I directly support the three owners: primarily the CEO, I do provide support to the entire 16 member Executive Staff but most of those are located at other facilities.

I mostly coordinate and maintain their schedules, cater to the Gov't officials that visit for meetings, schedule conference rooms and do all the catering etc. Lots of personal tasks in there for the men as well. My tasks would be too long to list here but I can tell you that come 4pm every weekday and I am shut down and chomping at the bit to get home to the farm!

While we just had our 15th anniversary in 2010, I was their first EA ever hired so it was easy to spoil the men and make the position somewhat what I wanted (meaning no shoes to fill). I'll have my 5th anniversary with them this September.

Prior to that I worked for Defense Contractors in VA and had a 3 hour commute one way. Dozen years of that and I couldn't take the commute any longer. Cut my salary in half to come back to the local area for peace of mind and more farm time without all the wasted time of commuting. I have always worked for the Government since the age of 18.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 14, 2011)

I have worked for the state of Ohio for the past 25 years in IT. I am currently a Business Analyst working on the new Medicaid computer system.

Before that, I trained horses and taught at Meredith Manor.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Fraud Investigations at a major credit card company


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 14, 2011)

Professional Nanny this fall it will be 11 years! I currently care for a 4 yr old, 8 yr old & 11 yr old. I love my job & "my" kids, but on the tougher days I love coming home to muck stalls and care for critters that don't talk back!

For the past few months I've also been working part-time at a local dressage barn. I feed, turn-out, muck stalls, and bring everyone in, etc. I know for sure I'll never own enough horses to clean 14 stalls daily!! It's not something I was looking for, but when the vet tech at my clinic mentioned it, I thought it would be fun and a good learning experience.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 14, 2011)

My husband and myself own daily newspapers and various print publications.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 14, 2011)

BBH- How did you like ole Southern Maryland?





Well my day time job is " Im a stay at home mom". I have a 8 year old who goes to school, then I have a 4 year old who will be in school next year.

I also take care of all the animals during the week while everyone else is working for someone else, hee hee. I am my own boss. Iam the deputy here on the farm. Or should I say Sherriff.


----------



## Reble (Feb 14, 2011)

Had many jobs in my time,

Florist designer

CKNX radio station receiving & writing up the obituaries

Owned two business (house cleaning service)

and (Animal sitting service)

Now both hubby and I are retired and enjoy

Our miniature horses, Shih Tzu and Shih Poo Breeding.


----------



## Marty (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually I have the best job in the world: a stay at home wife and mother. No monetary fancy pay other than love and support of the hus and love of the children. Bear hugs from the love child is priceless.

For outside work I work for four organizations for no monetary pay.

For a little bit of spending money I'm writing things for people and designing greeting cards in my spare time and that is a really fun job!


----------



## candycar (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm retired






Hubby and I are both USAF retired heavy equipment operators. Now we help take care of his familys farm and do whatever hobbies we enjoy. For me it's taking care of all the critters, yard work, housekeeping, vehicle care and some crafting and sewing. For pocket change I take care of a few neighbors landscaping and help one older lady that has health problems with whatever she needs.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 15, 2011)

I got a new job about 8 months ago, and although its the hardest job I've ever had, I love it. Im a stay at home mom.

Prior to that I worked in management in food services, did technical support and customer service for Apple computers, ipods, iphones, and applications, and was a cosmetologist at a well known high end salon in the Pittsburgh Area (Philip Pelusi).


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2011)

My husband and I raise Red AngusX cattle. And, I have a small on-line quilting supply business.


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 15, 2011)

Shoot I feel SO BORING.

I'm retired. Retired early 10 years ago after being a school teacher for 33 years. Couldn't stand it any more.

Now I am the resident slave to 20 minis, 1 old Arabian, 4 donkeys, 2 cows, 2 dogs...is that all, thought there were more. Have to do something about that., won't I?


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 15, 2011)

I am an Early Childhood Intervention Specialist. I teach preschool aged children with special needs in the public school system. This is my 15th year. I was originally certified to teach K-8, but landed in the preschool job out of college and loved it so much I obtained my Master's Degree in Early Childhood Education.

I absolutely love my job and work with students with a variety of disabilties. I especially love working with my students with autism. It is so amazing to watch them learn in their own ways.

Barbara


----------



## Flying minis (Feb 15, 2011)

Quality Director at a major pharmaceutical company. Upside - I get to travel all over the world on someone else's money. Down side - I have to travel 1/3 of the time, which can severely limit my horse time in the summer! But it's the best job in the world - great pay, great perks (e.g. free meds), and I work from home when I'm not traveling.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 15, 2011)

As I am only 17 I am just starting my working career...I babysit 4 days a week and get paid well 



 I am also training to be a CNA and work at the nursing home 2 days a week. Hope to work full time this summer at the local hospital 



 Then after highschool head to the Navy and continue on in the medical field!


----------



## bfogg (Feb 15, 2011)

I have done in school suspension in a middle school for the last 16 years





Bonnie


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 15, 2011)

My 1st job after school, I worked in a metal stamping factory as a press operator/die setter then moved on to be a quality tec. Got fired after 8 yrs cause company got really crooked with family members that owned it

Now I work for Tractor Supply (TSC) part time

I also have been doing mini horse/donkey & goat farrier services for the county/surrounding counties since 2004. I trim over 100 animals feet every yr. I also breed and grow iris flowers for fun and a little pocket change in the spring. OH do I have a nice field full of rainbow colors every June!


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been a Registered Veterinary Technician for the past 12 going on 13 years. The first 6 I spent in private practice working on everything from exotics to equine. The last 7 I have been at Texas A&M College of Veterinary Medicine teaching 2nd - 4th year vet students clinical anesthetic skills. I spent the first 4 years here at TAMU CVM on the clinic floor in both small and large animal "sleeping" routine to the very most critical patients and instructing students along the way. I've worked on everything from ferrets to lions (I highly don't recommend the lion part). The last 3 years I've been in clinical research assisting clinicians with studies. Some live animal, some strictly data collection. I also assist in the instruction of 2nd and 3rd year anesthesia wet labs.

When I get home, I have a professional training barn that's been running for the last 6-7 years and despite not being a "full time" trainer have garnered some pretty nice national level and year end awards for myself and clients.


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 15, 2011)

For the past 3 years I have been the manager of a consignment tack store, before that I had worked there partime. It is a lot of fun and I get to see all sorts of interesting things and unfortunately it feeds my horse book addiction. LOL I am also the mother to a ten year old boy. Before the tack store I was a dog groomer for a number of years and a volunteer at a therapeutic riding centre.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 15, 2011)

I am an Air Traffic Controller for the Federal Aviation Administration. I am not the person who is on the ramp with the flag, I am the one who is in front of a radar scope and in the control tower. My husband is also an ATC, we work at different airports though. I love my job.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 15, 2011)

Sonya said:


> I am an Air Traffic Controller for the Federal Aviation Administration. I am not the person who is on the ramp with the flag, I am the one who is in front of a radar scope and in the control tower. My husband is also an ATC, we work at different airports though. I love my job.



I vote that you get the award for having the COOLEST JOB.


----------



## LAminiatures (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree Sonya has a cool but they say a very stressful job.

I am an Operations Manager in the transportation industry. I handle all the environmental, safety and hazardous materials all the damages. And the drama too! I love what I do managing people is a wonderful thing. But going home every night and being a horse mom is priceless.

This is a great thread!


----------



## BBH (Feb 15, 2011)

HOLLY at White Tails......I was in So. MD from 78--82, when divorce and re marriage brought me to Dallas area...and though I have not been back I would like to visit.....like I said miss those crab cakes! I am sure that it has changed...that was a non horse part of my life....lived the St. Charles in condo......yuck!! used to garden off my patio.....I have kept in touch with my boss from that time....and you prbably know the name Keller Bus...they run service into d.c and such......miss the fall weather and color too. Where are you at in S. MD??


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 15, 2011)

Very interesting topic!

I have a degree in music performance (classical) but very soon out of college I realized I wasn't going to actually make a living performing (it's SO competitive and hundreds of musicians show up for one opening for one small orchestra



) so I took a job as a receptionist in an IT department for a managed mental healthcare company. From there I grew into various roles and when I left that company (after 11 years) I was a manager over their application development department. I have to say, to this day I regret leaving as it was my favorite job but also I really enjoyed healthcare. It's always changing and always interesting.

Since then I've worked for Enterprise Rent a Car as a Team Leader in their Application Development deparmtment, then went back to the healthcare company as a consultant when they were trying to fill a position for Director of Data Warehousing and Analytical Develpement. I did that for 2 years and then took a job with my current employer, an internationally recognized investment firm. We are privately held still (amazing I know in this day of public everything) and I am currently a Senior Program Manager in the IT organization. I manage projects to do with regulatory changes (the SEC is constantly changing regulations to try and combat the horrible things that have gone on recently in the stock/trading world) so it's keeps me on my toes!



I am also a partner with the firm which is a blessing as I then can share in the profitability of the firm. We are known for our one-on-one approach with the client and we have a sqeaky clean record and we like it that way. No shennanigans allowed around here. It's all above board or you're out!



We've managed to stay profitable even when so many financial services firms have gone under. I feel blessed to be here.

Now, I have a confession...If I could figure out a way to draw my same salary and pick poop and groom horses all day, I would!!



So far, haven't found a way to do that, but I keep looking for an option.



Still miss healthcare as I find it more intersting than investing, but that's how it works out sometimes.

I'm appreciative that I even have a job when so many do not.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a full time pre-vet student at the moment, but I also run the farm which has about 40 minis, and I nanny a 9 year old boy. I also do a lot of vet 'shadowing' to gain experience and I tutor in chemistry, organic chemistry, and general microbiology.

No, I have zero life outside of school and work



I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 15, 2011)

wow you all have such interesting jobs! , Ive done a couple of jobs over the years ,in my younger days I worked in a bakery and then I was on site cook with Tarmac EMD (they build motorways ) I spent a couple of years working on the demolition while we saved to buy our first tenancy on a public house ( traditional english inn ) we spent most of our married life doing that , we had four pubs altogether , then hubby was injured in a hit and run , he eventually lost his leg and we took early retirement , we bought a 20 acre farm and now I play with my minis all day





forgot to mention that when I was in my twenties I worked at a trekking centre , it was mostly school groups and we would take them on a week long trek over the Black Mountains of Wales , putting up tents in the evening and singing round the camp fire , I loved the job but the pay was awful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

I love reading through this thread! It always strikes me how many different areas LB members have expertise in, and I also love to see the "overlap" where some of us are in similar lines of work!!!


----------



## Davie (Feb 15, 2011)

I work for a branch of the US Government and have for over 22 years now. Another 15 years or so and I might be able to retire. Started late in life. Go home at the end of the day and do my other job. Take care of the minis and shetlands, 4 small house dogs and 3 cats--and a partridge in a pear tree .


----------



## Leeana (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a STNA/Care Manager at Elmwood Communities here in Green Springs Ohio, I work with the elderly at a privately owned facility and long term / short patients. Some have major disabilities / illness (such as cancer). I put in a solid 40 hours (sometimes more) here, I love what I do and the people I work with, and even my boss. The nice thing is, its not even one mile from my house..here is a link to my work. LINK

My family ownes a trucking company, my brothers manage it with 9 trucks currently that are almost always on the road. They haul out of Whirlpool (washers, dryers, dishwashers ext) across the country but mostly the main (and biggest) factory in Clyde Ohio. I do paperwork/invoicing and billing for them. Normally just one day a week, I use to go to my brothers office but now have it to where I can do the invoicing and printing here from home on my computer.

Those are my two biggies. I don't want to use the "S" word, but I do make a little cash off the ponies from time to time




. Then dad breeds goats for local sale. Mom and dad are both retired.

I love my jobs, but I am SO looking forward to retirement....


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 15, 2011)

I am not so interesting. I am the assistant District Manager for a Merchandising company based out of Parker, CO. I have about 100 people under me that I manage on a day to day basis and then I answer to the DM. Our company is based almost completely in the pet industry so the stores I deal with are Petsmart, Petco, Pet Supermarket, Pet Supplies plus and Tractor Supply. I work from home so I work awhile then go out to the barn for awhile, then come back in a work awhile. Its been great so far and I also like the bosses. Since I can work anywhere as long as I have my phone and computer, it makes it easy to do horse shows. I am pretty lucky.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm retired from Huffy Bicycle Company where I was a Customer Service Manager for 23 yrs...really stressful job with 18 employees taking 400,000 calls a year. Tim retired from the county water department.

Now..Tim and I do engraving and glass etching here on our farm, along with caring for my 93yr old Mom who lives with us and our little herd of boys...4 mini stallions and 3 mini geldings.

SUCH an interesting thread...fun seeing what everyones background has been and what we all do day to day!


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

Loving all the replies!

Connie, one of my favorite toys as a kid was my Huffy "Flower Power" bike. That thing was what was happening on my block


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a cake decorator in a grocery store bakery. (Can we all say "carpal tunnel"?!



). I hate high school graduation and full sheet cakes! (anyone who is a cake decorator knows what I mean!



). I took some Wilton courses and my mom and I did an at home business in the 80's. Wedding cakes are beautiful; but so time consuming and stressful to do at times. And, yes, I have worked at this store for over a year and gained 18 pounds!!!!



(But cake tastes so good!)



. I also am involved in Direct Marketing with Nutritionals. Only just working into this area. Can't quit my day job yet, but I hope to eventually-then more time for the equines!


----------



## dgrminis (Feb 15, 2011)

For the last 3 1/2 years I have been a chemist for a major pharmaceutical company (and I hope to remain here until retirement). I run tests on liquid injectables to make sure they were manufactured correctly. I also handle the "complaints" that come back to our lab - so if anyone has an adverse reaction or no reaction to any of our products or if the pharmacy/hospital/etc. feels a product may have been tampered with it comes back to me to be tested.

While I was in college and highschool I held several different jobs - worked as a cashier and as a customer service rep. at Wal-Mart for 3 years and then worked for a cell phone insurance company as a customer service rep for 3 years (really liked this one for college as I was able to work from home so made working on homework much easier). I also took CNA classes in highschool and worked briefly as a CNA at our local hospital after college graduation until I was offered my current position.

Very interesting to see what everyone does for a "living".


----------



## Ashley (Feb 15, 2011)

I used to be a corrections officer in a state prison, however after finding myself standing up against a co-worker for sexual harassment, I lost and found my self getting walked out the door. I loved my job and wish I could go back, but also realize that a company that says its ok for one to sexually harass another is not a company I want to work for.

So right now while trying to find a new job I am working on my degree. I cant wait for the year to be done so I can get on with my Masters and something I enjoy.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 15, 2011)

I am another full time college student. I started out as an Animal Science major with a Pre-Vet focus (Equine of course!), but after my first two years I decided that I did not want to work 12 hour days for the rest of my life and switched majors to Equine Science until I could figure out what I wanted to do.

I have volunteered at Central Kentucky Riding for Hope, our riding for the handicapped center, for the past 6 years and love working with the therapists and clients, so decided that I would go into Occupational Therapy, with a focus on pediatrics. My goal is to graduate w/ my Equine Science degree in spring 2012 they apply to OT school. I would love to be able to work with CKRH or a similar program, it would allow me to combine my two loves, horses and children.

I am currently an intern at Equestrian Events, Inc., which puts on the Rolex KY 3-Day Event. It is amazing to see how much goes into planning an event of that magnitude. I have also been babysitting a few days a week for the last three years, the kids current ages are a 3,6, and 9.

It is fun to see what everyone's day jobs are, there are so many interesting careers out there!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

I work in a cattle genetic lab at one of the biggest bull stud farms in the country. Our lab sex sorts the bull semen mainly for the dairy industry, that way they can AI their dairy cows and have a MUCH higher chance for a heifer.. We've done a few beef bulls as well, both X and Y (female/male).


----------



## LindaL (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had many different types of jobs thru out my life...never a "true" career, but pretty well-rounded in a lot of different "unskilled" jobs...



The last 13 years, I worked at a dry cleaners (not the 1st time I have) for 2 yrs, then bought a little video store and was owner/operator of "Linda's Little Video" for 2 yrs...LOVED that business and if it hadn't been for a lot of different factors which made me not have any profit to live on (loss of main store in mall, rent going up quarterly, a new specialty video store going in right down the street, etc) I would have loved to have stayed in business, but I couldn't afford it. I was then offered my old job back at the cleaners and after a year, was promoted to manager and was there for over 8 years til I moved to Florida.

Since coming here I am "owner/farm manager" of the farm.



It can sometimes get a little boring since i am not used to staying home all the time, but I am also enjoying not having to "work" for awhile.

I plan on going to school when we get another vehicle, so I can have a "career" by 50.


----------



## wendi leigh (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been a patent attorney for over 20 years. Currently, I'm counsel in a 450+ attorney law firm. The 60 mile commute from the relaxing Eastern Shore of Maryland into the Washington, D.C. area is a bit much though, so five years ago I went part-time and I only have to make the drive 2-3 days a week now. Not a great career move, but I still make enough to feed all the minis, and I got my sanity back!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 16, 2011)

Such interesting folks we have her at LB! Always nice to learn alittle more about everyone. These jobs are very interesting and some quite unique - been alot of fun keeping up with all the responses.

Congratulations to everyone on their successes as well as future endeavors!


----------



## walkermini (Feb 16, 2011)

I work part time at a major online retailer's fulfillment warehouse. (Not sure if its okay to say company names, but sure everyone has heard of or purchased from this company!) Right now I work in the stow department (Putting items in bins) but I also do some receiving, and have done picking (taking items from bins which then goes to the one of the packaging for shipment areas) quite a bit too. Oh and Ivs done some packaging, and inventory control/quality assurance there too. For me, its a very interesting job. I worked in delis in grocery stores for many years, and didnt care for that. I also managed an Italian restaurant for a couple years. One reason I work part time is that I homeschool my kids, so although Im not paid for that, Im a teacher also LOL.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 16, 2011)

I am the office manager for a farmers cooperative. We handle wheat and also gin cotton.


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2011)

Am just an Artist now (all I can do) but that doesn't bring in enough to pay bills. So we rely on DH's job.

Used to work at private barns training horses, working at greenhouses on the side, plus my Research work. There is a variety! LOL

There are some seriously talented people on LB!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 16, 2011)

I work in Quality Control and I handle all the documents, which is basically making a owners manual for all our finished components that are fabricated at the machine shop I work in with 75 machinists. At my place of employment we furnish components for sub contracting to various companies being General Electric Hitachi, Westinghouse and Textron Defense Systems to name a few, for different nuclear power plants all over the USA, Japan, Tawain, Switzerland, Mexico and are released by a nuclear engineer after complete review from start to the finished product. Very stressful and time consuming job with working usually 5 days a week at a min of 9 hours a day and weekends usually 6 hours on Saturday and if needed the same for Sunday work. My documentation records usually range from 100 pages to 1220 pages with our finished product.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW! Some very interesting jobs LB members have.

I currently work at a prison as the Property & Supply Coordinator and have been here for a number of years. During my spare time I went back to school and got my massage lisence and working to get the training for equine massage. I also have an instructors lisence to teach human massage and would like to add equine to that also.

Does it sound like I want to get away from the prison? YEPPERS!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2011)

This is so THE thread to grab a cup of coffee and enjoy! It's a lot of fun to read what everyone does


----------



## vvf (Feb 16, 2011)

I am the Sanitation Manager for a well known pizza company. The main product is frozen pizza's. But we also make various other foods. Been working the graveyard shift for almost 19 years.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 16, 2011)

Since I'm a student I don't have a full time job but I coach gymnastics and babysit on the weekends. I love teaching the kids new skills and seeing their excitement when they can do it by themselves. I am a sophomore in Agricultural Business Management . When I graduate I would like a job in ag. insurance or appraisal of some sort.


----------



## little lady (Feb 16, 2011)

I work for the Health & Welfare Fund for a Union. We manage/process the Pension, Annuity, Medical, Dental, Optical, Pharmacy, Vacation and Death Benefits. Days are 9-9 1/2 hours long,Monday-Friday and some Saturdays, some days are very stressful(I leave with many more gray hairs and talk to myself all the way home) others not so much. I work with some really great gals and have one awesome boss!




Really hoping to retire in 10 years or less.


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2011)

I have the pampered Princess job.

(well _somebody_ had to do it!)

Due to bodily pain I wouldn't wish on anyone, I don't work.

So I raise minis.





And do arts, crafts, anything I can to help with the bills as much as I can. It's not much, but I'm not good for much else.

I used to be a waitress, a cook, a caretaker at an Irish Manor House (animal care) Was a KP at an Army Mess Hall.

Mostly what I do now is helping people the best way I can in any way I can.


----------



## kristen_tg (Feb 17, 2011)

I work 2 jobs.

Day job is "marketing analyst" for a major fortune 500 company.





Other job is I own a game studio with my husband. I'm hoping this year to be able to have the time and funds to get back into the show ring. The past 2 years we've been buried and broke getting the studio off the ground. Bless good friends and parents.



(And yay for Ramen?)

I don't sleep much. My working hours are usually 8AM -2 AM, LOL.


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Feb 17, 2011)

I have several titles depending on what time of year it is. During the summer I do some work with the family business. My Dad owns a swimming pool company and I run the retail store. During the winter I pretty much just hang around with the horsies and my daughter! I am also a proud Army wife and that can be a full time job all in itself!!!! I also manage a local show series that supports our local trail riding club and volunteer at another local show series. Somewhere in between all the shows I help out at and run I hope to be able to show my own mini this year!!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 17, 2011)

little lady said:


> I work for the Health & Welfare Fund for a Union. We manage/process the Pension, Annuity, Medical, Dental, Optical, Pharmacy, Vacation and Death Benefits. Days are 9-9 1/2 hours long,Monday-Friday and some Saturdays, some days are very stressful(I leave with many more gray hairs and talk to myself all the way home) others not so much. I work with some really great gals and have one awesome boss!
> 
> 
> 
> Really hoping to retire in 10 years or less.



I am very familiar with the Union Funds. Our guys here are union members. Hubby is Vice President of a Mechanical Contracting Firm - union employees only - does all government contract work (no residential) - Plumbing and HVAC - we have a fabrication shop where we do all our own fabrication. Hubby is a union plumber by trade.

Our son (Holly's husband), is a Foreman for hubby's company and is a union steamfitter by trade. We represent Plumbers Local 5 and Steamfittitters Local 602. With the volume of members in so many trades, I can appreciate all your hard work with all these funds. Thank you!


----------



## little lady (Feb 17, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> I am very familiar with the Union Funds. Our guys here are union members. Hubby is Vice President of a Mechanical Contracting Firm - union employees only - does all government contract work (no residential) - Plumbing and HVAC - we have a fabrication shop where we do all our own fabrication. Hubby is a union plumber by trade.
> 
> Our son (Holly's husband), is a Foreman for hubby's company and is a union steamfitter by trade. We represent Plumbers Local 5 and Steamfittitters Local 602. With the volume of members in so many trades, I can appreciate all your hard work with all these funds. Thank you!



Thank You!! My husband is also a Union SheetMetal Worker(HAVC). If only more people would appreciate Unions.


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 18, 2011)

My hubby and I had a restaurant in one town and a bakery in another for several years but finally couldn't take the 7 day a week 16 hour days any longer and closed them both in 2004.

I then went back to work for a company that I worked for in high school (many years ago). I am a store support manager for a corporation with stores in three states. my job entails a lot of different things, I do management training, employee training, work freight, fill in for store managers that are off for vacation, handle all of the vending machines, and lots of other trivial things on a day to day basis in retail. I love my job, I am traveling a lot but it is interesting and never boring because I am very seldom doing the same thing 2 days in a row.

I am still adjusting to having weekends off but will be able to enjoy it once this move is over and I can get the house in order.


----------



## drk (Feb 18, 2011)

I work full time at a Lighting Manufacturer in Laurel, MD as Purchasing/Warehouse/Inventory Manager. Lots of stress indeed. Wish I could full time with my minis but being by myself I need that income to pamper my horses





But looking on the positive side... I can always get lights when I need them...LOL


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a freelance writer. I primarily do poker news and strategy articles but just started doing some fun entertainment stuff on the side too. I used to be a more active player, but honestly after hours of reading and writing about the game I have very little desire to play it anymore. My family's been running an air freight business for 40+ years, so I also occasionally help out there. This year we've also started buying and selling antiques more aggressively, and after having some awesome finds this month I'm thinking of taking a break from poker for a bit.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2011)

My husband and I are the proud owners of Treiber Auto Parts and Repair, Inc. It is a Napa auto parts store with a two bay garage for mechanicing and tires. We are also a Goodyear dealer and a Country Clipper lawnmower dealer. I manage the store and shop, while my husband maintains a full time job managing and driving for a redi-mix company. I have been at the store for 15 years and owned it the last 5 1/2 years. I love working and can take off the time I want to play with the horses and compete some. We also do custom round baling of hay and cornstalks, along with dealing in some real estate and rentals. I am hoping that eventually the store will be able to provide a decent profit for my husband to quit his job and just keep up with the baling and real estate. I am one of the wierd ones, that cannot imagine retiring. I enjoy my job most days....the other days its like having 50 husbands. LOL.

Donna


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 19, 2011)

BBH said:


> HOLLY at White Tails......I was in So. MD from 78--82, when divorce and re marriage brought me to Dallas area...and though I have not been back I would like to visit.....like I said miss those crab cakes! I am sure that it has changed...that was a non horse part of my life....lived the St. Charles in condo......yuck!! used to garden off my patio.....I have kept in touch with my boss from that time....and you prbably know the name Keller Bus...they run service into d.c and such......miss the fall weather and color too. Where are you at in S. MD??



LOL Oh okay! Well you left when I was born! AHAHAHHA !

St. Charles is a nasty place! Its very very different now than when you were here. I wasnt born in Southern Maryland, but have been here since 2000.

We live about 20-25 mins south of St. Charles. We are closer to the bridge to go into Va.

You should come back and visit. There is a place down here that you would love their crabcakes. YUMMY


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I worked at a craft store for three years during high school and my first few college summers as a register cashier and customer service representative, then after college with the economy so down I signed up with a temp agency which turned out to be a wonderful move. I got to try out jobs in many fields (spent one memorable summer working in a warehouse where I learned to scamper up and down wobbly two-story rolling ladders with big boxes



) and in the end found that I really enjoyed jobs in the medical administrative field. My last temp job was filling in for someone going on maternity leave at a local hospital call center and they compressed three months worth of training into 1.5 days and threw me in the deep end answering phones for nine different hospitals.



:shocked



When I not only "swam" but did a good job they hired me.





I've been with Evergreen Hospital for over five years now as a receptionist with their consulting nurse line and love my job. Every caller is different, you never know what's going to be required when you pick up the phone, and it suits my talents to a "T." There've been many opportunities to move up but I love the clinical side of things and those other roles would have taken me away from that so here I am, still a receptionist. I'm part switchboard operator, part customer service rep, part EMT, part IT technician, part staffing manager, and have to know a little about EVERYTHING, which I love.



I think the next couple of years are going to bring some changes but I know the skill set I've picked up in this job will help me get another great one wherever I end up.

And hey- I'll know just what to do if my kid gets a fever!





Leia


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2011)

I love reading the input here!





And for those of us with jobs outside the home / farm... how the heck did Monday morning roll around again so fast?


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2011)

Jill said:


> I love reading the input here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean, you don't take President's Day off?


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2011)

I would have but I had a client appointment


----------



## McBunz (Feb 22, 2011)

Enjoying my 18 soon to be 19 miniature horses and the good life. Hubby and I are both Retired...

Official job... doorman to two bossy Boston Terriers..


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 23, 2011)

I am a Senior Patent Paralegal at a company in Bellevue, Washington. I have worked at several Intellectual Property law firms since 1997, and prior to that worked in several different areas of law, but I have found I really enjoy IP. I have done patent and trademark prosecution work in the US and foreign countries (through various foreign patent law firms). I love the company I'm with now, and hope to be here for a very long time!


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2011)

I've worked a wide variety of jobs over the years, including Assistant Manager of a health club (that was fun), groom at a race horse barn (loved it) and ended up as a baker. About ten or twelve years ago when the stress of the job started getting to me (you know the drill-- do more in less time and with fewer coworkers to get it all done) my husband suggested that I "retire" and be there for our then-teenage daughters. Retire in my 30's? Ok!





Hubby works as a troubleshooting journeyman lineman with the power company. We have over 40 horses that are my responsibility, though hubby helps, doing the heavy work like hauling hay, tractor work, etc. I have plenty to keep me busy.



We also thoroughly enjoy the four-so-far grandchildren. LOVE them. They very much enjoy spending time with "Nana and Papa" too. They're just getting to an age where the oldest of them may be able to start showing a bit, so I'll get to combine two of my biggest loves, grandbabies and minis.


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 23, 2011)

I am the hand maiden to 8 horses and the property overseer, our German

Shepherd, Chevy.

It's not what I've always done but I think it was my destiny that

it came to this.


----------



## GOTTACK (Feb 23, 2011)

Great to see what everyones day job is! My husband and I owned/operated a water well drilling business for 20 years... then moved south and I started a graphic design business! I love it!!!!!!!!! I have also been doing equine photo shoots and when I get my new camera I will be really enjoying that!!


----------



## Sandy Allen (Mar 1, 2011)

I work in biotechnology. I'm currently working for a contractor to the National institutes of Health developing quality control assays for experimental vaccines. I also show, breed , and train labs and cattle dogs.

Sandy Allen


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2011)

We have so many talented members with very interesting jobs. I love it


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 1, 2011)

Retired / investor


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm a Stay-at-home-mom to my 3 boys (1 of which is in school) and I am also a Live Chat Professional for a computer corporation on top of hubby and I having our own Consulting business.


----------



## rockin r (Mar 1, 2011)

I am an Office Manager for An Outpatient Behavioral Health Facility. I work for a LADC, BS/CADC, LMFT, and LCSW-RPT-S, LCSW, MSW. It is one of the best jobs that I have had. I love working with people, and I see them from all aspects of life. Before this job, I worked in Ft Lauderdale for 18+ years at Publix Super Markets, handling lots of cash in the back office. Then before that I was a Vet Tech for large animals, and still do at times.

Everyone has very interesting jobs!


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 2, 2011)

*What's your day job?*

* *

My husband and I are former teachers (he's retired, I quit when he retired)! And we have owned our own business for the last 16 years. We do soil tests (perc tests) for new or replacement septic systems and we design septic systems. I go on all the jobs with him, and I shoot all the elevations and sometimes dig or fill the holes with the backhoe. We absolutely love this work! We can schedule the soil tests to fit *our* personal schedules, and the best part is that we don't work in the last half of November thru the first week in March or so. That gives me loads of time to work on the family genealogy in the winter months!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to be a travel rep for the Air Miles program. Then I was a sous chef for a high end catering company while acting/modeling. Then I was, briefly, in insurance sales/financial advisor etc.; I still can't believe that I passed the Canadian Investment Funds Course and the Insurance Exam as I am soooo not a financially motivated person (very tough



) Now I help in the day-to-day operations of our 1100 acre cash crop farm/take care of the critters etc. (quite a change coming from the big city



).


----------



## Sterling (Mar 2, 2011)

My outside the home job was legal secretary for a couple of law firms that specialized in criminal law, divorce and traffic. My goal was to one day be able to stay at home to run our farm which eventually became a reality. Being big into hunter jumpers, dressage, western riding and showing my dream was realized and I was able to leave my outside job. I gave lessons while riding and showing my horses. I am a full time owner, manager, operator of our farm here in southern NJ where I breed and sell chickens (love those 4-H kids) drive my minis, tend to my horses and hubby and I are pet parents to our two dogs, a Cane Corso and a Boxer. Oh and also I tend to our 22 plus year old blind Call duck, Alfie. I love my job!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a document examiner at the land titles office. I've worked at LTO for almost 30 years and have been a document examiner for over 13 of those years. I like the work and enjoy the customers--I deal with lawyers, legal secretaries, oil company personnel and the general public.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 5, 2011)

I am a paralegal for a criminal defense attorney. People never cease to amaze me....the good and the bad things.


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2011)

Such interesting careers -- I love it!!!


----------



## maggiemae (Mar 9, 2011)

What is my day job?

I work as a professional therapist that specializes in substance abuse/ addiction issues.


----------

